# Simple garden bench



## wooly (Mar 24, 2021)

Finished this bench up yesterday. Maple back and seat, with ash sides and center support.
I was gonna carve the back and sides but I have a real hard time selling items once the price tag exceeds $300 around here.
Figured if I'm gonna be "sitting on this one for a while", I'll hold off on any additional work until someone comes forward with some cash.
One thing I am NOT is a furniture builder so these benches are the best idea I could come up with for my milled lumber.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 24, 2021)

Very nice, looks comfortable, too.
Do you put any kind of preservative, or finish on them?

As to the carving, maybe you could offer to "personalize" the bench for the buyer after they're sold?


----------



## wooly (Mar 24, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Very nice, looks comfortable, too.
> Do you put any kind of preservative, or finish on them?
> 
> As to the carving, maybe you could offer to "personalize" the bench for the buyer after they're sold?


Thanks!
I use Hellsmans Spar Urethane on all my carvings.
I use to prefer the oil base but some new VOC regulations in NY last year made purchasing it by the gallon not an option any longer. I bought a couple gallons last year online but at $80/gallon compared to the $45 I was spending....I needed to find another option.
This is my first year that I'll be using their water base spar so that's what I have on this one. Much cleaner to work with especially from my sprayer, but I have no idea yet how well it will hold up to the weather.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 24, 2021)

I can only compare to house paint, I used to do that for a living and the last gallon I bought, around 15 years ago, was around $45 and I thought that was high... I have no idea what it sells for now.
I used to use Killz, water base sealer/stain coverup because it was much easier cleanup and didn't stink as bad - but it didn't work near as well as the oil base one.

Do you do any other smaller wood carving, figurines, spoons, whatnots?
I'm just getting started and already I'm hooked!


----------



## wooly (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh yeah, the dry time, ease of clean up, and lack of fumigation are a big plus so far working with the water base stuff. I got 6 coats on this one so we'll see how it holds up.
I actually got started with all my carving working with bark, antlers, and animal skulls. That's what got me hooked on the carving part but my eyesight started to worsen and I could really execute the fine details the way I wanted to on the smaller pieces. That lead me to chainsaw carving where the details where exaggerate and easier to see and accomplish for me.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 24, 2021)

wooly said:


> Oh yeah, the dry time, ease of clean up, and lack of fumigation are a big plus so far working with the water base stuff. I got 6 coats on this one so we'll see how it holds up.
> I actually got started with all my carving working with bark, antlers, and animal skulls. That's what got me hooked on the carving part but my eyesight started to worsen and I could really execute the fine details the way I wanted to on the smaller pieces. That lead me to chainsaw carving where the details where exaggerate and easier to see and accomplish for me.


 I hear ya on the eyesight issues. I'm having the same problem; don't do near as much close up crafty work as I used to because it's such a strain to see detail. Even at work, I'm noticing a difference. have an appointment next week to get it checked out.

So, what's the process for making your bench? Do you have a mill and make your own boards?

I won't be doing any chainsaw carving - I decided a while back, with the advice of other AS members, that's just too much for me to handle. I opted for the sawsall.


----------



## holeycow (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes, the waning of the sense of sight is troublesome for detail work, or almost any work for that matter. I am learning to try to time that work for when there's excellent light. Or else I go back to look and go "whaaat, oh no, look at that!". Guess I'll have to re-do THAT!

i feel your pain.


----------



## wooly (Mar 24, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> So, what's the process for making your bench? Do you have a mill and make your own boards?


I bought a 36" Granberg mill last fall I run on my 372xp with 28" bar. I've only milled up a handful of 22" stuff so far with it but really enjoy incorporating the mill work into my carvings. I've got a truckload of bigger logs here to attack as soon as I sell enough of these to cover the cost of a bigger milling set up.

As for the process for these, they're quite simple as the title says. I start with a 22"-24" whole round log and cut the seat ledge straight in the front at 16". My 2" slab goes on top of that for an overall 18" seat height. Then I just angle a cut down from the top of the log to match the seat cut and then rip the log in half so I have 2 sides. I temporarily bolt the back on and drill and measure my piece in between for the tenon support. Then just loosen everything back up.. insert the tenon piece.., and bolt down the seat. Do whatever else you want with it after that for finish! Easy money but still work to do to sell them at least in my area.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (May 18, 2022)

You inspired me to try my hand at making a garden bench for my wife. I am not the craftsman you are and if I lived anywhere near you I would have happily drove and paid you $300 or more for the bench you made. My wife on the other hand likes my hack job, well because I took time to make it for her. It took a lot longer than I’d hoped because of my lack of skill and because of work out of town always taking so much of my time. I didn’t put the rod under the seat and that was a mistake, nothing lined up properly when I tried to assemble it. My notches on the back are wrong too. It’s a wonder I got it together at all but you don’t learn anything unless you make mistakes while trying to do something you do not know how to do. Thanks again for the inspiration. Hope you and your family are doing well!


----------



## hamesadam (Jun 17, 2022)

Good idea, congratulations


----------



## Alder (Jul 28, 2022)

wooly said:


> Finished this bench up yesterday. Maple back and seat, with ash sides and center support.
> I was gonna carve the back and sides but I have a real hard time selling items once the price tag exceeds $300 around here.
> Figured if I'm gonna be "sitting on this one for a while", I'll hold off on any additional work until someone comes forward with some cash.
> One thing I am NOT is a furniture builder so these benches are the best idea I could come up with for my milled lumber.
> ...


That looks comfortable.


----------

